# [Xorg]Instalar el driver ATI y no carga la X (Cerrado)

## Murderer_Fresh

Hola de nuevo

Ahora me gustaria que me ayudaran a resolver algo que se me presento al instalar los drivers ATI para mi grafica. 

Lo que me falta es poner los parametros en el archivo xorg.conf pero los comandos aticonfig y los demas no me funcionan no se que he hecho mal he seguido los pasos de algunos manuales y este es uno de ellos http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml.

En cuestion mi laptop es esta Dell Inspiron 1501 con algunas mejorasLast edited by Murderer_Fresh on Sun Sep 27, 2009 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

El problema básicamente es que deberías usar el driver radeon integrado en xorg y no los ati-drivers, de este teme se ha hablado varias veces en este foro, los ati-drivers son siempre para una gama de tarjetas en adelante. Si miras la descripción del paquete ya lo dice

 *Quote:*   

> Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

 

Para resolver el problema, cambia la variable VIDEO_CARDS con el contenido radeon en tu make.conf y lanza un emerge -auvDN world. Esto recompilará todos los paquetes que necesiten de esta variable.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta Coghan he escrito en el foro porque no habia encontrado nada para resolver mi problema. Hare lo que me dices a ver que tal va, despues comento el resultado.

Este es el log del error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> ...

 

Saludos

----------

## darkevil

Hola,

yo tengo una  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) y tengo el driver propietario instalado ati-drivers-8.552-r2, prueba con este

a partir de la versión 9, como dice Coghan, es solo para los nuevos modelos, aunque algunas versiones del 9 también deberían funcionarte.

saludos.

EDITO: se me olvidaba postear la parte del xorg:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

        Option      "mtrr"              "on"

        Option      "DesktopSetup"      "clone"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID"        "off"

        Option      "VideoOverlay"      "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay"     "off"

        Option      "Centermode"        "off"

# QBS

        Option      "Stereo"            "off"

        Option      "StereoSyncEnable"  "1"

# FSAA

        Option      "FSAAEnable"        "no"

        Option      "FSAAScale"         "1"

        Option      "FSAADisableGamma"  "no"

        Option      "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX0"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY0"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX1"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY1"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX2"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY2"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX3"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY3"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX4"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY4"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosX5"       "0.000000"

        Option      "FSAAMSPosY5"       "0.000000"

# MISC

        Option      "UseFastTLS"        "0"

        Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ" "on"

        Option      "DesktopMonitor"    "LVDS,AUTO"

        Option      "DesktopSetup"      "clone"

        Option      "NoDRI"             "no"

        Option      "AccelMethod"       "XAA"   # "XAA" # "EXA"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option      "ForceGenericCPU"   "no"

        Option      "KernelModuleParm"  "off"

        Option      "TVFormat"          "PAL-B"

        Option      "TVStandard"        "PAL-B" # "VIDEO"

        Option      "TVOutput" "PAL"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "On"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

EndSection

```

no se hasta que punto estará bien, pero sirve, y no se te olvide cargar el modulo fglrx.

saludos2

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Gracias a todos por responder pero dare el post por cerrado porque se me daño la instalacion del Gentoo cuando hice el emerge -auvDN world no queria funcionar nada, en fin lo volvere a instalar de nuevo asi es que me veran por aca muy seguido.

Saludos

----------

## darkevil

Hola,

creo que eso no le pasó a nadie nunca   :Wink: 

Las veces que me ha ocurrido actualizar y que gentoo dejara de funcionar (parcialmente) lo he terminado arreglando... la mayoría de las veces es por hacer etc-update y actualizar todos los ficheros sin mirar, y otras por... yo que sé.

Conoces la herramienta revdep-rebuild? suele ser muy útil...

Todo siempre tiene solución (o casi todo) en linux, si tienes internet donde poder consultar.  :Embarassed: 

Saludos.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *darkevil wrote:*   

> Todo siempre tiene solución (o casi todo) en linux, si tienes internet donde poder consultar. 

 Yo decidi instalar esta distribucion de linux para aprender a dominarla al 100% y por esta vez me rendi por la sencilla razon de que no tengo acceso a una PC en la cual pueda ponerme a leer o a hacer un poco de ocio con tranquilidad.

Decidi instalar de nuevo para optimizar mas mi instalacion ya que habia usado algunas USE Flags que no debia y estaba usando el -march=k8 en el compilador de gcc pero ahora pondre las cosas como dice la wiki. 

Dare el tema por cerrado, gracias y saludos

----------

